# Brad Miller almost has a Triple-Double at the Half



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

12 points, 7 rebounds and 7 assists.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, I just saw that. He is playing great. The game isn't on in Sacramento so I am watching the ESPN gamecast. :upset: 


Artest got ejected in the second quarter


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

1 rebound and 2 assists off now.

I can see a 30 point, 15 rebound, 15 assist night for Bradley Miller tonight.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

2 assists off now.

Go Bradley!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

1 assist to go with 3 left in the third


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He is certainly doing what he can to make my "the next Brian Grant" description as completely wrong as possible. If he keeps up this play, he could very well be in the all-star game this February (something I thought to be impossible just a month ago).


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

He could've had 2 more earlier this season.

Against Golden State (11/16/03): 11 points, 9 rebounds, 11 assists.

Against Utah (11/19/03): 17 points, 13 rebounds and 8 assists.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Start of the 4th, Miller is still one assist away from a triple double. Vlade is only four assists away.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

I think they will both be kept in the game, not just because of how close they are to triple-doubles, but because the game is relatively close and they are key players down the stretch.

Boy, I'd love to see this game go into overtime. .


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

I think he just got his 10th assist.

18 points, 12 rebounds and 10 assists.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> I think he just got his 10th assist.
> 
> 18 points, 12 rebounds and 10 assists.


Still one away according to this

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Yahoo! and NBA.com both have: 18 points, 15 rebounds and 10 assists.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win

Jermaine O'Neal: 9/27 FG:dead:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score 

Brad Miller: 18 Points, 15 Rebounds, 10 Assists
Peja Stojakovic: 27 Points, 5 Rebounds
Vlade Divac: 12 Points, 10 Rebounds, 6 Assists

Jermaine O'Neal: 20 Points, 13 Rebounds
Al Harrington: 17 Points, 9 Rebounds
Austin Croshere: 11 Points, 6 Rebounds


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Game pictures...*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This one meant a lot for Miller 



> Miller reveled in his chance to go against some old friends. He was an All Star with his home-state Pacers last season, and he made it known that he wanted to remain with the franchise.
> 
> He wound up in Sacramento via trade because Indiana couldn't afford to keep him. Miller has maintained that he would have returned to Indiana for less money, though he's hardly complaining about his $68 million deal with the Kings.
> 
> ...


----------

